# trying to ID mystery tree



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

This tree was found in southwest VA. It grows near an old home site so it may have been planted as an ornamental. The leaves are smooth and glossy green and a little paler underneath. So far the leaves on the tree I got this from have not changed color, so I wonder if it is an evergreen. It's a tall straight tree, not very thick in diameter. The fruits are small and hard and are olive/brown with lighter specks on it. They look like miniature apples. I cut one of the fruits open and it had some small black seeds shaped like sections of an orange inside it. There are no thorns on it. The leaves look like cherry leaves. My two tree/bush books don't have anything like this. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Try Bradford Pear


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup. That is a Bradford pear. They do make a nice ornamental, even tho some of them stink while blooming. They last 10 yrs and then become a liability. Storms break them easily.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help Rockhound and Badger!


----------

